# [OT] OMG! I Can post!



## TalonComics (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey all,

Long time no see!
The good news I can see the posts... the bad news it took something bad happening to my harddrive to fix it. 

Currently I'm on my secondary HD with no email at all but I can see the message boards. I'm in the process of getting my HD fixed so I should be back to normal later today. I'm on a Mac so if any of you know anything about that currently the only way to reach me is thru AIM. My AIM address is: Talon CnG

~Derek


----------



## Talath (Sep 8, 2002)

Nice to have you back Talon


----------



## Darkness (Sep 8, 2002)

Good to see you, Derek! How are you? I hope that things are starting to get better for you!


----------



## TalonComics (Sep 8, 2002)

Hmmm... Yeah, over all things are getting better except for this computer problem. :/

I'm around and getting things caught up. Just trying to get the stress taken care of.

~D


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2002)

Wanna detail your computer problems in a post so that we can all take a crack at solving them?


----------



## TalonComics (Sep 8, 2002)

Okay, sure... I'm on a Mac using OS 10.2...

I booted up system 9.2 off of another hard drive and when I tried to switch back to my main hard drive it would no longer mount. When I use Disk Utility the drive is there but can't be mounted. When I scan the HD it says:
Checking HFS Plus volume.
Checking Extents Overflow file.
Checking Catalog file.
Invalid catalog record type

When I try to repair it it doesn't repair.

Norton Ultilities isn't compatible with 10.2. 

~D


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 8, 2002)

Welcome back, buddy!

I'll slide this over to meta.


----------



## Wicht (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey Derek, good to see you back here


----------



## Mark (Sep 8, 2002)

WB, TC!


----------



## LcKedovan (Sep 8, 2002)

Welcome back Derek! I'd love to help but I'm a PC not a Mac dude :|. Good luck though!

-Will


----------



## Wolf72 (Sep 8, 2002)

ARRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 8, 2002)

Glad to see you back, Derek.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 8, 2002)

Great to see you back, Derek!  If there's anything I can do to help you out (in a general sense), let me know!


----------



## Horacio (Sep 9, 2002)

Welcome back, Derek!!!!


----------



## Henry (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm afraid I have no help for your problem, but would a "welcome back, friend!" message hurt?


----------



## Maldur (Sep 10, 2002)

Cant help you with your Mac. But welcome back!


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 10, 2002)

TalonComics said:
			
		

> *Okay, sure... I'm on a Mac using OS 10.2...
> 
> I booted up system 9.2 off of another hard drive and when I tried to switch back to my main hard drive it would no longer mount. When I use Disk Utility the drive is there but can't be mounted. When I scan the HD it says:
> Checking HFS Plus volume.
> ...




Derek -

Can you boot from the 9.2 CD? And can you see the OS X drive with it? If so, try running Disk First Aid from there.

Also, WRT Norton Utilities, do you have the latest version, 7.0? I know it supports up to 10.1.5, not sure about 10.2 compatibility, but I wouldnt see a problem booting from the Utilities 7.0 disk.


----------



## tennyson (Sep 10, 2002)

.


----------



## Cedric (Sep 11, 2002)

> I'm on a Mac




That's your problem...seriously though, good to have you back. 

Cedric


----------

